# Soapdish/Thai Devil crabs



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if anyone had some details about this crab. I have a 20 gallon long set up with some inhabitants already and I would love to add one of these guys! Any tips about whether or not they hang out well with other fish? 

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure, they hang out with fish.

Until they catch & eat them, of course.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

=( 

Like seriously? I guess the people at Petco aren't the best to look to for information but I was told they are pretty calm and fish friendly animals that enjoy the company of other soapdish crabs. If they openly hunt and kill fish - that may put a giant damper on my day. 

I was excited to get one of these guys.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello. I had one of these crabs for several months.

First of all, you need to give them a half land/half water setup. They will spend a lot of time out of the water. I wouldn't worry too much about them catching fish. They are really slow moving critters. However, they will eat other crustaceans. Mine loved to chow down on local crayfish. 
Do some more research into long term care. I think mine died because i didn't provide with brackish water and a very limited amount of iodine. Bigger crustaceans like this do require small doses of iodine from time to time.


----------

